# Rat Pup with Litter Stuck To Skin



## sheathepanda (Feb 10, 2010)

So my hairless female gave birth today.
It's my first pregnancy, and was definitely not planned. 
The owner I got her from last week didn't tell me she was pregnant until I had already brought her home.

Jabberwock gave birth to 11 pups in all, with 8 live, and 3 still born.
She's been nursing the pups fine, their milk bands are easily visible, and they almost all look healthy.

One pup is paler in colour than the other, but her milk band is visible as well. I'm not sure what would cause her to be a more peachy colour than the rest of her siblings, who are a deep pinkish-red. 
What could be the possible cause of her lighter colour?

And then there's another pup who unfortunately seems to have litter stuck to his skin.
I'm not sure what to do about the litter, since it won't come off easily.
Is there any way I can get the litter off without injuring the pup?
Or has it already damaged its fragile skin?


Thanks
SheaThePanda


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

If it's paper, like carefresh or yesterdays news try soaking it with a warm cloth and seeing if it will crumble off?


----------



## sheathepanda (Feb 10, 2010)

Thank you, i'll try this. 

I'll let you know if it works.


----------



## sheathepanda (Feb 10, 2010)

So before I could get to the baby to clean it up, it seems Jabberwock has already done it for me. At least the pup is comfortable again. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Glad to hear!


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

Im glad to hear all is going well. Im unsure why one pup is a different color. Its the only one huh? Does it seem healthy?


----------



## sorraia (Nov 10, 2007)

Unfortunately some types of bedding stick to newborn babies. I'm glad to hear it's been taken care of!
For future reference: I would be very hesitant to try to pull it off, because the baby can be damaged. I would also be hesitant to apply water to the baby - they are unable to thermoregulate on their own, and can easily catch a chill or get too hot. For the time being, I would leave the baby with the mother and let her take care of it. She knows what should or shouldn't be on the baby and will do what she can to keep them clean. The mother rat can also be more resourceful and "forceful" than we can because she has better dexterity with her tiny hands than we do with our big chubby fingers. 

As for why the one baby would be different colored than the others - it could have to do with skin pigments, or the baby might not be as healthy as the others. Keep an eye on it, though unfortunately there isn't a whole lot we can do about it at this age.


----------



## sheathepanda (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm definately going to remember that if I ever end up having another litter, though hopefully, that won't happen. Babies are cute, but i'm a worried rat mama when it comes to finding them homes.

I'm starting to think the pale baby is the runt of the litter. It's the same size it was at 1 day, while the other are already at their 4 day marker, and growing. It's getting enough milk(I can see the milk band at least), and it's responsive when I pick it up, but it stops squeaking and seems to get tired after about 30 seconds of laying on my hand, while the other, larger babies refuse to stop moving for a while. 

Is there any specific things I might need to know about caring for a runt? I'm worried about developmental problems with it's heart and brain later on, since my older dog was a runt, and he's suffered from a heart defect and seizures all his life.
Then again, that's dogs, so I don't know how well those ideas transfer over for rats.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

I would be worried as well. Just make sure its getting enough food and not getting pushed out of the way. Also make sure it stays warm enough, again making sure it can sit with the group and mom and not get pushed away.


----------

